# Dogfish Tournament?



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

Last January there was a Dogfish Tournament held one cold windy rainy Saturday at Johnny Mercer's Pier. Anybody heard if the survivors are planning another one? 

:fishing:


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

Don't know if I would be interested, likely not, but caught at least a dozen today off Little Island Pier, Sou. VA Beach while wastin eels for Rock. They were attackin them a little behind the head, as if to disable them and then tryin to swallow them head first. At least it seemed like that as I looked at the damage, but had more hook ups than misses and the eels were hooked in the lips and through the eye. 

Every one was cut up an inch or so behind the head after the first bite. I did not realize what kind of cuttin teeth the Spiney Dogs have until today. They were butchering my $1.75 a piece eels.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mudd said:


> Last January there was a Dogfish Tournament held one cold windy rainy Saturday at Johnny Mercer's Pier. Anybody heard if the survivors are planning another one?
> 
> :fishing:


 Much as I hate spinnys you'd have to pay me to be in a tourney for the sorry rascals... :--|


----------



## hvac1984 (Jan 14, 2008)

i ask the guy working the pier and he says he thinks there having it the 3rd saterday in jan.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

They will not be having the dogfish tournament this year


----------



## Capt Kurt (Jan 5, 2008)

After the weather last year I can't imagine anyone would ever want to have another Dogfish Tournament !!! But I'm willing to meet anybody , anytime, at the end of the Kure Beach pier for a little one-on-one Dogfish competition.....maybe with a little bet on the side......in the words of George Bush.." Bring it on !!! "

Let me know if there are any takers !


----------



## maherms (Sep 12, 2008)

Just spoke to them today and the date is set for the 24th of January. He said they are working on a website and should have it going soon with all the info. I will let you know what I hear but it is on for sure.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Ooo Sorry guys. I have been talking to the main guy on the pier. He said they were looking for a sponsor and they couldn't find one as of last, but they must have found one


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Details for the event will be posted by Saturday. It is going to be on the 24th.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is the website for the Dogfish Tournament:

http://www.ncfps.com/Special_Events_LKM5.html

As more information become available it will be posted here. This is a lot of fun and it beats cutting a hole in a frozen lake to fish.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

The boys from Ohio will be there again this year. Even with last years wet weather this is a blast.:fishing:


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

Bigfisherman said:


> The boys from Ohio will be there again this year. Even with last years wet weather this is a blast.:fishing:


WARNING: These guys are nuts! :beer:


----------



## Capt Kurt (Jan 5, 2008)

Mudd said:


> WARNING: These guys are nuts! :beer:



Drew Carey, Jamie Farr, Tim Conway, Tom Poston, Jerry Springer, and last but not least Marilyn Manson are all from Ohio......do we really have anything to worry about ??? LOL


----------



## Capt Kurt (Jan 5, 2008)

Bigfisherman .....we're ready for you guys.....we know you get a lot of practice catching the dogfish through the ice up there in Ohio.......and we do have HUGE RESPECT for how you guys toughed out last years weather.....but WE'RE READY......be afraid, be very afraid....the dogfish are calling, and they're calling my name......


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Aw shucks guys, we're just getting a bad rap.

Mudd thinks we're crazy to drive 10 hours to fish for dogfish. Capt. I didn't realize you knew our secret of fishing for the doggies through the ice. Now I am afraid. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone again and maybe even having a :beer: or 12 or so. We're planning on arriving the afternoon of the 22nd so if you're around look us up.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Mudd,
You joinuing us this year??????


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

Unfortunately, it doesn't look like I can make it. I have another commitment for that day. Has the schedule changed so you'll be fishing at night? If so, maybe I can get by there late and say hello.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Mudd
The fishing hours are 1 to 8 this year. In hopes of bringing more dogs over the rail. Hope you can make it, at least to say Hi.


----------



## jettyjumper (Jan 19, 2003)

not nutttts just hard core LOL LOL 

Jettyjumper


----------



## Fly Swatter (Dec 7, 2008)

Will be there also!


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll be heading up there as well! Good luck!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Should be there around 2:00 tomorrow afternoon. Anyone in the area, stop on by and say hi.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Eric,

How about a fishing and weather report (if you have a computer with you) ?

Al


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Dogfish Article in Fayette Observer:

http://www.fayobserver.com/article?id=316768


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*The doggie tourney*

I just want to say a big THANK YOU to Al for bringing this event together. It was fun for everyone and was a great opportunity to get out and see folks and FISH.... if even for dogfish.
It was also my first time at the Johnnie Mercer pier. The folks there were great and provided the fishermen with free food during the event (the crab chowder was excellent).
While it spat rain much of the day, the temps were agreeable and the group jovial.

Again, thanks to Roadlkillal for organizing and getting good door prizes too.

Danny


----------

